# 6-second street car.Awesum



## DroppedP51 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fastest street car in the world


http://www.bangshift.com/blog/Video...cord-Breaking-6-second-Pass-on-Drag-Week.html


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 7, 2010)

man,thats awesome!.565 bb ,2300hp street car!


----------



## Redneck Ont (Oct 7, 2010)

Like a 372XP with wheels


----------



## chowdozer (Oct 7, 2010)

Redneck Ont said:


> Like a 372XP with wheels



whoops, it's a Chevy not a Ford.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 24, 2010)

What's going on with the exhaust at the 2 minute mark?


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 24, 2010)

Ray it was spitting out the last bit of a ford that it sucked up the pipe.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Oct 26, 2010)

A lot of racers run a two step ignition system. This system cuts the ignition to the cylinders at random, after the engine exceeds a certain RPM. Its basically a rev-limiter. The driver can set the low-side RPM of the two-step, to be his launch rpm, the high side is usually the engines red line. 

Once you activate the two step, the driver floors the throttle while staging and he won't have to worry about over-revving the engine at the line. Once you release the two-step, the engine is basically unleashed with the throttle wide open. You can recognize a two-step by the uneven pop-pop-pop- of the motor and the sparks are unburnt fuel in the exhaust.


----------



## Paul61 (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotta love the Lenco on the street............no neutral!

AWESOME!


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 26, 2010)

That is sick!!! 

Speaking of Lenco's on the street... check out this 8 second, 1,000 plus RWHP Chevelle street car...

Not as fast as that Nova... but cool none-the-less. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6769177021548193235#

Gary


----------



## Den69RS96 (Oct 28, 2010)

Your buddies chevelle launches hard. very cool. I still can't believe that nova was in the rain. Talk about a handful to drive.


----------



## Paul61 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice 67, & with a 5 speed too, although I have a pref. for 66's!
Needs suspension work, got lots of ET left in it.
The 1032HP reading was @ the rear wheels, proly over 1200 @ the crank, very conservative for a turbo car.
Cheers.
Paul


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 14, 2010)

The Chevelle has a Procharger.


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Nov 14, 2010)

a chevy being the fastest street car thats no surprise haha haha i have a 69 nova myself


----------



## NeoTree (Nov 14, 2010)

My buddys got a couple impalas, this one runs 9's all motor, he's a little faster than me


----------

